# BRN - Brainchip Holdings



## System (9 November 2011)

Aziana has been active in Madagascar since 2006 as a private explorer focused on gold and bauxite potential.


3 Advanced Projects (Gold & Bauxite)
5 Additional Gold Projects (Au & Au-Cu)
950km² of Priority Permits

http://www.aziana.com.au


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

Textbook set up for what I look for in a spec stock. Cash equivalent to MC. Small number of shares on issue. Decent preliminary samples indicating a chance of success following drilling. Unrecognised.

MC - $6.2m
SP - 6.5c
Shares - 95m (17m unquoted)
Options - 47m (@25c sept 13)
Cash - $6m

*New zone of significant Cu-Au-Mo results at Anosivola*
● Mapping and sampling has discovered a new zone of significant Cu-Au-AgMo within intrusive diorites 600m to the east of Anosivola Hill.
● Best surface channel sample assay (Sample No 42251) of 3.15 g/t Au, 7.9% Cu, 43.6 g/t Ag and 0.27% Mo over 1m.

*Summary of projects.*
Alakamisy Gold Project
The air core drilling program has returned significant results from composite samples confirming gold mineralisation in the laterite profile on the western end of the first drill fence. The most significant results so far are:
15m* @ 1.61g/t Au from 20m including 10m @ 1.98 g/t Au from 25m in hole AAC001
30m* @1.35g/t Au from 10m including 5m @ 6.12 g/t from 30m in hole AAC002
*Note: these are 5m composite samples and results from 1m splits are awaited.

Manantenina Bauxite Project
A maiden inferred JORC resource estimate for the Esama block (6.25km²) of 10.09 million tonnes at 34.1% AvAl2O3 and 2.3% RxSiO2 was announced on 29 October 2012.
Continuity of the bauxite mineralisation has also been confirmed by grid based auger sampling on the Ampasimena blocks (25km²) and as previously reported across the Soavary blocks (40km²).

Anosivola Cu/Au/Ag Project
Mapping, trenching and diamond drilling has identified Cu/Au/Ag mineralisation over an area of at least 2km x 1km and has extended the scope and scale of the project.
Grab samples of the mineralised veins assayed up to 30.6 g/t Au and 35.0% Cu (separate samples).

Belanitra Graphite Project
Exploration work is underway to confirm the extent and quality of graphite mineralisation along strike (10.5km historical mapping) and depth. Grab samples of the graphitic seams collected during early stage reconnaissance 
returned 18.1% carbon in the seams with visible coarse flake and 5.9% carbon in the interbed layers.


----------



## springhill (16 April 2013)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

..... and then they come out with this.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130415/pdf/42f833ng1t3wly.pdf

The market didn't like it and neither do I. The best indication of a project is often what is next door. AZK's neighbour is producing 25-30 barrels oil per day. I could comb my greasy cousins hair and get more out of it than that.

This from the announcement.

"Independent experts Collarini & Associates of Houston have determined initial net 3P oil reserves of 4.5MMbbl’s (Million barrels) and 3P gas reserves of 4.9Bcf (Billion cubic feet). In addition significant additional exploration upside exists with Prospective Oil Resources of 4.5MMbbl’s and 50.6Bcf of gas were estimated by Collarini & Associates."

I couldn't give a hoot about the gas aspect, there is plenty of that around. There is no point quoting 4.5MMbbl's oil, when there is no knowledge of how much is recoverable.
AZK talk of using the cash flow from Sleeping Tiger to fund its other assets, any mention of an expected ETA for positive cash flow? None mentioned.

Then there is the dilution which destroys the MC:Cash ratio.

If both companies are recommending the offer to shareholders it usually means someone is getting bent over. Can't imagine the sellers bending themselves over, not that it hasn't happened in the past to be honest.

Textbook, just became reading material when on the throne. Off the watchlist.


----------



## stormboy (29 March 2015)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

Hello AZK! With BrainChip from Peter van der Made.

http://www.aziana.com.au/system/announcements/101/20150318_Binding_HoA_To_Acquire_BrainChip.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (29 March 2015)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*



stormboy said:


> Hello AZK! With BrainChip from Peter van der Made.
> 
> http://www.aziana.com.au/system/announcements/101/20150318_Binding_HoA_To_Acquire_BrainChip.pdf




A little early for April fools day pranks.


----------



## stormboy (29 March 2015)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

And what is that meant to mean?


----------



## stormboy (30 March 2015)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

AZK up another 16.67% today.


----------



## peter2 (28 April 2015)

*Re: AZK - Aziana*

*AZK*: Would have been a good Pav momentum trade on the BO >0.25. No buy order means no trade. That's history. 

I was looking at buying the BO in *MLX* and I had to find out what metal is the company involved with (Au, Sn, Ni).  It seems the recent price rise in MLX is due to its 14% holding of AZH and its BrainChip product. 

It made me wonder if BrainChip could learn to trade.


----------



## System (10 September 2015)

On September 10th, 2015, Aziana Limited (AZK) changed its name and ASX code to Brainchip Holdings Limited (BRN).


----------



## sinner (10 September 2015)

Another backdoor listing of a tech company from a mining explorer.

I took a look at brainchip and it seems somewhat (but not actually very) interesting. If I had to guess, it'd be that they burned some software machine learning onto a chip. I actually doubt it could ever compete with software only clusters like Google DeepBrain thanks to huge scale.

However, it might be a useful product for small scale electronics looking to add machine learning capability to a product.

What concerns me is this trend of tech companies backdoor listing from failed mining explorers, definitely seems like a bubbly indicator.


----------



## skc (10 September 2015)

sinner said:


> What concerns me is this trend of tech companies backdoor listing from failed mining explorers, definitely seems like a bubbly indicator.




+1

Here are a few recent articles about it.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...or-listings-where-tech-companies-marry-miners

http://www.afr.com/technology/asxflooded-with-tech-startup-backdoor-floats-20141202-11yt9s

Feels like 1999 again.


----------



## sinner (10 September 2015)

skc said:


> +1
> 
> Here are a few recent articles about it.
> 
> ...




Wow, thanks for  the links, some depressing reading there.

From the "famous last words" category:


> For a fledgling company, a backdoor listing offers many advantages over an IPO. To go public, companies have to meet an exchange’s revenue and profit requirements, get regulatory approvals, hire banks to underwrite the offering, and conduct roadshows to market their stock to investors.





> Eager to reduce the market’s reliance on the Australian mining industry, regulators have tried to remove hurdles to backdoor listings.





> The exchange operator is actively promoting itself to emerging *technology companies from Australia, around south-east Asia and from the United States as an ideal *capital raising platform





> “We are looking to bring more US tech start-ups to the ASX as an *alternative to seeking venture capital funding," GTT Ventures director Charles Thomas said.




From the "do as I say not as I do" category:


> “Some of the problems with *backdoor listing we have seen *previously include non-disclosure of audited financial reports, a lack of *disclosure around business *models and future capital needs and issues with the independence of asset *valuations," he said.





> But while his firm has looked closely at the raft of new backdoor tech listings of the past year, it has not participated in any of the IPOs.


----------



## pixel (26 February 2016)

Recent announcements and progress reports sparked my interest in this technology.
Initially, I waited for the gap to 18c to be filled; but I find that less likely - at least near-term.
As long as sp doesn't slip below 25c again, I'm buying with a view of trading swings up to 30c.
Above that, I may take an even longer-term view.


----------



## pixel (9 January 2017)

Trading Halt called today: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01818545
Note what they DO NOT say. If they were to delist and move to the US, I suppose the bottom might fall out of their ASX stock because not many Australian investors would be interested in holding US stocks. I'm glad that I closed my swingers at some nice profits and don't currently hold any BRN.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2017)

15 - 18 - 21
It looks as if 18c shaping up as new support and 21 immediate resistance. While that remains the case, I'll hold or may even trade a few swingers. 
However, a break above 21 would definitely see me on the buy side because that would most likely start another impulsive leg-up.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 October 2017)

extremely muted response to todays release is mostly due to past hype that has promised a truck load and delivered freebies with no contracts and no earnings

do or die time.....no longer having an edge in an industry that feeds on edges but it does have room to move with partners 

BRN still needs to prove a single direction on a single tech rather than waffling from one mission to another without contracts

a follow-thru upday tomorrow likely signal a buy


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 October 2017)

a break above (.215's to trigger) .220's a tech signal for buyers would need to see some uptick in retail 21day money flows above zero (courtesy incrediblecharts.com) and preferably upto zero 13 week money flows at the close of this week to suggest a longer weekly upswing is inderway


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 October 2017)

@pixel eyeing this ?


----------



## pixel (25 October 2017)

Joules MM1 said:


> pixel eyeing this ?



Sure does 





It's been a long time of consolidation at the bottom; but the latest test of resistance at outstanding volume could suggest "something" is brewing. A breakout, were it to occur from here, could make it a "4th attempt success", additionally coming off a double bottom. Check also the Bullish Divergence in MACD.


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 October 2017)

pixel said:


> Sure does
> 
> View attachment 73130
> 
> It's been a long time of consolidation at the bottom; but the latest test of resistance at outstanding volume could suggest "something" is brewing. A breakout, were it to occur from here, could make it a "4th attempt success", additionally coming off a double bottom. Check also the Bullish Divergence in MACD.



 nice call @pixel 
azklf should confirm overnight 
http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/ad...sToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=15


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 October 2017)

both 21 days short term and 13 week money flows had sweep-up and today should break the zero level they've been stuck below now a genuine product is at market

there is clear intent to accumulate and some late chasing forcing an impulsive bid

which is nice


----------



## pixel (2 January 2018)

Promising Start to the New Year:
Bullish MACD confirmed; 
Higher Low confirmed;
Channel Breakout confirmed;
Price and Volume moving up together.






I hold already.


----------



## pixel (8 January 2018)

A brief consolidation, and another step up.


----------



## pixel (8 January 2018)

Breakout alert: 22.5cps


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 January 2018)

pixel said:


> Breakout alert: 22.5cps




another falsey, pixel ?

mostly retail driven going by lack of volume, at least the zone is being held...they need a decent release to crack the almost 1BB scrip at auction (partly the reason they issued an escrow on some at-market exec shares i guess)


----------



## pixel (17 January 2018)

Let's see if it stays inside the box. 20.5c should be support.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 January 2018)

BRN     BRAINCHIP HOLDINGS LTD            FPO                  100,000         969,080,489         .01

nothing spesh in last short sell report http://www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt

https://www.shortman.com.au/stock?q=brn

merely lacking the annoc required for jet fuel ....stock attracts a lot of emotive retail bids so theyre prob the main reason for slumps


----------



## pixel (19 January 2018)

My chart suggests 20.5c is still support with sales into 20c caused by some scared retailers. Happens all the time.
I have been a buyer at 20.5 - "North please, Driver."


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 January 2018)

the challenge with fibs in this context is the volume, or the lack of volume
the next question is, how much volume validates the fib which one precedes the other, without volume the what are the fibs based on ? of course the next dilemma (dilemna?)  is the fib levels: between 0 and 100% there are some 9+ major fibs (as fractions the number is a double digit depending your reference)
so that poses the challenge of which level carries the greatest probability of being valid, where we are most likely to get a reverse swing or a signal that an endogenous pressure thru the auction is taking place...and hence we come back to the challenge of which leads volume or the fibs.....without volume the fibs lose their validity, but, mostly, the levels carry no significance unless the major fibs are pointed-to as most-oft swung points, but, again, the more common fibs require more volume to transact....but that still does not negate the most important point of fibs, that being, that fibs must fist first have a context, they must be relative to more than two end points, they need to sit within the context of a larger picture and the larger picture then needs one other altering or alternating data point, yep, volume!
...if Carl Sagan was to say everything between two end points is possible how do we know any of them have a higher probable swing point?

if we take the context of the fib placement in this instance it is most likely to be a spiral inwards, in other words it does not offer a perspective of a reverse swing in the largest weekly trend, it may only offer insight into more of the same, a fractal idea within a series of same-size fractal ideas (we commonly call this "more of the same chop!") so we dont know if a price swing, based on say the ATR, is purely concidental if say the popular 61.8 gets hit and sees a .015 move, in context and as a % that's a  big move, but, really, without an impulsive volume-driven move the reaction to the level is really in the eyes of the trader not necessarily within the realm of an endogenous auction turnover

this would change if it could be proven that a series of these fractals were shown to build a base when the volume has become consistant within the current price zone and we could argue enough weak liquidity is leaving and enough bid liquidity is entering in stealth ......we would need to view this thru the lens of the 21 day and 13 week money flows which itself might display a fib quality as a %

of course, news release could make this post completely defunct (either price direction)

it's my experience that when the volume is running at it's highest relative to the ADT versus the price range that fibs tend to offer valid targets, again, only in relation to prior swings not in relation to itself....very rarely do i see fibs that offer valid data points when the ratio is relative to itself between 0 and 100 and even then when they do occur they offer no forward price length insight (as is the point of employing them)

a pre-coffee saturday morning 2c worth opnion


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 February 2018)

@pixel 
13 week money flow is heading thru zero into + region .....someones soaking up supply more than retail probably ....i'm a buyer in this area and this would be a fairly longterm set


----------



## greggles (25 July 2018)

Brainchip Holdings looks to have found support at 11c with a double bottom in June. Since then it has been forming a nice looking uptrend and is currently trading at 15.5c. Volume in the last month has been average, which tends to indicate that sellers are in short supply at these levels.

Watching with interest.


----------



## debtfree (31 July 2018)

Another one of your stocks you're watching @greggles has come up on a scan and it does look like it might be ready for a little run. 

I'm going to take this stock in the monthly comp with the aim of .23 cents over the next month which will be a return of about 50%. Rising Twiggs Money Flow, the last week has been above  100d MA. Time will tell.

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

debtfree said:


> Another one of your stocks you're watching @greggles has come up on a scan and it does look like it might be ready for a little run.
> 
> I'm going to take this stock in the monthly comp with the aim of .23 cents over the next month which will be a return of about 50%. Rising Twiggs Money Flow, the last week has been above  100d MA. Time will tell.
> 
> Cheers ... Debtfree




Yeah Chart has been chugging along well @debtfree 

Plenty of Cash in the coffers as well with over $11 million

There is some dispute over the Invoice they sent to SNTech for the Licensing and Development agreement which throws a little negativity on the short term SP ….

If they are paid the full Invoice amount it will generate another $600,000+ for the Quarter


----------



## debtfree (2 September 2018)

I'm picking this stock again for the monthly (September) competition. Over the last month it didn't quite reach the heights of .23 cents I was aiming for but at the same time it still hasn't dropped away. I'm probably asking for a little too much but I'm targeting  the top of the spike back in October last year of .285 cents resulting in a good 60% profit. My longer term trend has just kick in giving it a bit of support under it as well.


----------



## mazewolf (3 January 2019)

Brainchip has made some progress...see attached...


----------



## SuperGlue (1 May 2019)

Is this the turn around, time will tell.
up 16.7% today 
Sometimes this is when capital raising occurs.


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 May 2019)

SuperGlue said:


> Is this the turn around, time will tell.
> up 16.7% today
> Sometimes this is when capital raising occurs.



youre on it !

they have to do a CR
but the deep pockets have left in droves, the only thing that can remotely save the company is partnering or having a major player forward order akida 

only clueless sophs are going to buy this....retail have already been the clueless mob that have propped it up to stop it hitting zero at speed....


----------



## peter2 (1 May 2019)

The team at BRN have worked hard for many years. They've tried hundreds of variations but they've finally done it. They've created the perfect acronym, *NSoC. *Wow, isn't this a beauty. It's short for Neuromorphic System-on-Chip. Now that they've got the right acronym they will restructure and raise capital to market the hell out of it. 

The marketing will include lots of tech images with even more acronyms. 




The talking heads on TV will start spruiking it soon. Hey, here's a thought. Will this AI Brainchip replace the talking heads and tell us the REAL reasons for the movement in the stock prices? 

Seriously, not a stock I'll ever be interested in.


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 May 2019)

peter2 said:


> The team at BRN have worked hard for many years. They've tried hundreds of variations but they've finally done it. They've created the perfect acronym, *NSoC. *Wow, isn't this a beauty. It's short for Neuromorphic System-on-Chip. Now that they've got the right acronym they will restructure and raise capital to market the hell out of it.
> 
> The marketing will include lots of tech images with even more acronyms.
> View attachment 94268
> ...




that's. just. the. best. hook-post

...i thought you'd gone to the dark side ..you know....where they use copper-art goods 

saved by the punchline


peter2 said:


> Seriously, not a stock I'll ever be interested in.




bahaha......


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 May 2019)

from the .04 low to todays high the current swing low is 61.8% retrace at 0.065's , that's a  decent level to watch i suspect will get supported, upside resistance follow thru over next few weeks is likely previous swing relationship .174's


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 May 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> from the .04 low to todays high the current swing low is 61.8% retrace at 0.065's , that's a  decent level to watch i suspect will get supported, upside resistance follow thru over next few weeks is likely previous swing relationship .174's



nice mining operation on this yesterday

and not a dead dog and not a buy signal....likely to struggle for months to come


----------



## jbocker (30 May 2019)

I was into this a while back. Trying to buy into an Aussie AI prospective company. 
Got out as I could not really understand it AND I was losing money.
Gave Brainchip my Brainchop.

Good luck to holders.


----------



## greggles (12 June 2019)

BRN has gapped up today after announcing the availability of the Company's powerful neural network converter which enables users to easily convert existing convolutional neural networks (CNNs) to an Akida compatible event-based spiking neural network (SNN). The converter is integrated with the Akida Development Environment (ADE) to provide network conversion and simulation.

This from the COO:


> Roger Levinson, BrainChip COO commented, “The low power inherent in the Akida device will set a new standard in neural network design, implementation and performance. With no barriers to utilizing the Akida platform, Edge solution developers will have their cake and eat it too. They can leverage existing CNN solutions as well as incorporate next generation SNN solutions all in a single development environment and on a single device and achieve a low power solution without sacrificing performance.”




The bottom looks to be in for BRN at 4c, which it touched back on 21 and 22 May. Today it is up 21.31% to 7.4c on high volume of around 43 million shares.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 June 2019)

greggles said:


> BRN has gapped up today after announcing the availability of the Company's powerful neural network converter which enables users to easily convert existing convolutional neural networks (CNNs) to an Akida compatible event-based spiking neural network (SNN). The converter is integrated with the Akida Development Environment (ADE) to provide network conversion and simulation



Closed last week at 9.2c from a recent low of 4.0c a month ago so it's going nicely thus far.

Disclosure: Holding a small amount.


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 September 2019)

the speccy end means speccy on something unproven, except one thing: the market gets ahead of itself even tho the product is unproven, so, we could say the speculation itself is being tapped, a whole art unto itself, while there is a small uptick in the 13week TMF (not much has traversed thru chi-x so volume reflected is pretty much what you see is what you get)

.....with socionext taking all the work of building and proving the akida chip,  speculation from the retail sector should see an upswing in price to re-reflect that unbridled fervour that use to exist for BRN back in the SNAP days ......


----------



## access (31 March 2020)

New chip is about to go into production. Link with Socionext is strengthening.


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 April 2020)

Twiggs 13 week money flow ripped thru zero

because this (if you have to have it explained you didnt do any research at all....)


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2020)

Smacking along nicely 
Would post a chart if I had time but .06c
Nice breakout


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2020)




----------



## Joules MM1 (27 May 2020)

https://www.tradingview.com/x/BfUb4RQu/

AZKLF nada, a parked bus
24Y nudged a little ......


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 June 2020)

missed getting this back in the monthly comp and not holding but i like to follow on ideas to see how they play
https://www.tradingview.com/x/ET79KFrs/
not a lot changed since the rotation at the 127.2% low, bid continues to be constructive (even more so can be said inline with how an impulsive trend should look) and the Twiggs 13 week money flow has confirmed todate by crossing back thru zero


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 July 2020)

if the auction holds up today (and it should) it'll be a good sign deep pockets think a finished product is just enough to kick off ..... a um wafer thin oppo


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 July 2020)

buyers are back, quietly this time, still want to see the 13 week money flow recover above zero


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

BRN up 30% today...no announcements. Anyone care to speculate as to what was driving today's price jump?


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2020)

More Buying 
Less Selling


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> More Buying
> Less Selling



Very insightful...who would have thought


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2020)

That’s exactly what happened 
You have another explanation?


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> That’s exactly what happened
> You have another explanation?




you're being a smart ass...you know exactly what i was asking so if you don't have a genuine response go and bother someone else.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2020)

No it’s exactly what happened and it’s not being a smart arse I’m trading it myself 
The point I’m making is there doesn’t have to be a Currently known reason 
It may become apparent soon. You seem to find it hard to accept that price can
Move strongly for no reason. If you look at the chart the pattern price action was coiled for a move like today.

learn to trade and you might pick up a trade or two like this 
That’s not being a smart arse either!


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> No it’s exactly what happened and it’s not being a smart arse I’m trading it myself
> The point I’m making is there doesn’t have to be a Currently known reason
> It may become apparent soon. You seem to find it hard to accept that price can
> Move strongly for no reason. If you look at the chart the pattern price action was coiled for a move like today.
> ...




Nope, you're being a smart arse. Stocks with the kind of volume that BRN has don't just pop 30% in a day for no reason.  You're arrogance and ego continues to shine...what is with "your learn to trade" comment--seriously, stop being a dick. I've been long on BRN and holding my position for the past 48 days, which is why it's 30% pop today got my attention. Now run along and stop trying to prove you're smarter than everyone else. I'm looking for some genuine input as to what might have been driving today's pop and the increase in volume over the past 3 days. I'm not interested in you trying to educate me on the broader theories of price movement, I'm just interested in hearing if there is something happening in their space that is driving the price--something a little more insightful that your more buyers than sellers comments.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2020)

Now I’ll be a smart arse 
Prove to me you’ve been long for 48 days on BRN 
And I’ll give Joe a grand towards his costs.

There is one person full of it and that is you.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> look at the chart the pattern price action was coiled for a move like today.




Agreed. Have been checking in. As usual, missed the brainfart moment.
Life of a porper.
Refer @Joules MM1 posts.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

TTB down, BRN up.
That's biotech for you.
There's lots of examples of 30% jumps these days on the lower end of the market.
Dumb money is hopping around , browsing...
Congrats on your rise! @MovingAverage


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Now I’ll be a smart arse
> Prove to me you’ve been long for 48 days on BRN
> And I’ll give Joe a grand towards his costs.
> 
> There is one person full of it and that is you.




I don't know why I'm even bothering with you...but here you go. Now go away because you are adding absolutely no value to this thread and you're really annoying me. Oh and I'll check with Joe to see if you made that donation, but I'm tipping you give him absolutely nothing.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2020)

Fark me !!!

i’m definitely slipping in my bull**** detection.
Joe will get his Grand and you can check 

it’s been fun!


----------



## galumay (27 July 2020)

Seriously, anyone in this market who wants an explanation for price action is very optimistic if they think they will get anything deeper than the Duck's explanation. We have a huge amount of market participants with no experience, no idea and no method to their madness beyond the hope of the greater fool theory playing out, all throwing money at stonks and speccys with gay abandon.


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

Now that we’ve got that out of the way...I really am interested to hear what folks think might be driving the price rise. Just so I’m clear, not interested in hearing about what charts say I’m more interested in hearing about what’s going on in BRN’s business space that seems to have some buyers very excited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2020)

I'll bite...
1.  Would it be fair to say this is more IoT than biotech?
2. .... the 08 Jun Ann might provide a bit of interest







> Company has signed a joint development agreement utilizing BrainChip's Akida neuromorphic SoC with Valeo Corporation, a Tier-1 European automotive supplier of sensors and systems for Advanced Driver Assistance Systems and Autonomous Vehicles.



maybe this is a direction to go along? from https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/tulips-and-the-cloud.35622/

*Latency* is a fancy word for the time lag between processing data and a response. It can be inconvenient, but it can also be a matter of major consequence… Drones, self-driving cars, industrial robots, remote medical procedures—all these devices rely on computer vision that takes in massive amounts of data that must be processed lightning-quick, with the lowest latency.
*You can't achieve that if the device sends data to the cloud for processing and waits for the results.* It just takes too long.

It might take less than one second longer to use the cloud. But that can be the difference between an autonomous vehicle avoiding a collision or a fatal accident...
_To shrink latency to the smallest possible fraction of a second, networks are being built that move AI-driven processing off the cloud… and even off the internet.
Moving the data processing and storage as close as possible to the device—or even on the device itself—will radically improve response times and reduce latency.
This new configuration where computation is done at the edge of the network—where it is closer to the end user—is called edge computing.
We’ve seen the difference described as *cloud computing being about big data*, while *edge computing is about instant data*.

-_ maybe, just maybe?


----------



## qldfrog (27 July 2020)

And then you have systems like mine :weekly qfduc did a buy at 13c last week, happy today...
If other systems are a bit slower but numerous  they can build the trend ....
Lately i have one of these 25/30% every couple of days
March on


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

@Joe Blow i hope the $1000 @tech/a promised you helps your cause.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 July 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> @Joe Blow i hope the $1000 @tech/a promised you helps your cause.




It most certainly will. It will go straight to the lawyers, but it will most definitely help. Thank you to all concerned, especially tech/a. I am very grateful.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

I think i noticed brain was on Skates buy signals also. 
It has been on my (colander bene) brain to buy, just never got there...
The interest could just be the ole upward trend factor?... don't think there's too many ASX companies doing the AI brain installing sort of thing...


----------



## MovingAverage (27 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I think i noticed brain was on Skates buy signals also.
> It has been on my (colander bene) brain to buy, just never got there...
> The interest could just be the ole upward trend factor?... don't think there's too many ASX companies doing the AI brain installing sort of thing...




I was just reading on another stock forum about some AI chips they’ve been developing. Seems like some very cool technology with some amazing commercial opportunities—if they can get the chip successfully made. The rumour mill seems to be running overtime re possible soon to be good news. So would seem the price pop is being driven my rumours of some possible good news. Let’s see how that pans out, hey.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> The point I’m making is there doesn’t have to be a Currently known.
> It may become apparent soon




Amazing!!!




MovingAverage said:


> So would seem the price pop is being driven my rumours of some possible good news. Let’s see how that pans out, hey.




That’s Clearly a Simple Moving Average.


----------



## MovingAverage (28 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can’t help yourself can you...at some point you’ll have to share with me what it’s like to deal with retail numbnuts like me. hmmm...i do find all that trader psychology stuff a bit interesting so I am curious to know what it is that prompted you to mock my post on this topic. I'm thinking you have a massive ego.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> at some point you’ll have to share with me what it’s like to deal with retail numbnuts like me. hmmm...i do find all that trader psychology stuff a bit interesting so I am curious




Glad you asked. It certainly is interesting.

Your post is one I've seen many times from traders who have been in a move only to get out and find the stock
blasts off. (I still think that this could be the case---while I have a buy ticket I dont have any proof you still hold it).
Joe still gets his K regardless---happy to support.

My response was short for good reason --- they were the facts as I see them ---- it was and still is *YOUR PERCEPTION*
that caused you to make it personal.
Even when I expanded a little you just became more inflamed.

*YET* when drifting around and getting other very similar opinions with no explanation other than "Possible rumors"
You gladly accepted it as you dont feel as if it was directed at you personally.

Very similar response very different result.

I get it and so does everyone else here.

So if you do actually hold it---are you going to sell the rumors or hold?
How would/are you trading from here?


----------



## MovingAverage (28 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Glad you asked. It certainly is interesting.
> 
> Your post is one I've seen many times from traders who have been in a move only to get out and find the stock
> blasts off. (I still think that this could be the case---while I have a buy ticket I dont have any proof you still hold it).
> ...




Man, what impact does that ego and arrogance have on your trading. Love it, the man that claims more trading wisdom than anyone spends all his time on forums telling others they're fools


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2020)

Really??



MovingAverage said:


> he man that claims more trading wisdom than anyone spends all his time on forums telling others they're fools




How do you get any personal slight from my answer.
It is as it is---hit a nerve obviously.
Stick me on ignore


----------



## Joe Blow (28 July 2020)

@MovingAverage - I think you have misinterpreted @tech/a's intentions here.

I don't think he's having a go at you and is genuinely interested in the trade and is just asking some questions to get a better handle on it.

This didn't need to get personal. Perhaps we can start this exchange again and make something constructive out of it?


----------



## MovingAverage (28 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> That’s Clearly a Simple Moving Average.




I guess you're right @Joe Blow . I posted my general observations about BRN and its price move and I got this response--you're right I misinterpreted his intentions. He's on block now so I've resolved it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

Meantime, what has caused BRN to get a wriggle on? Another 10% this morning


----------



## qldfrog (28 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Meantime, what has caused BRN to get a wriggle on? Another 10% this morning
> View attachment 106573



And at least 2 happy punters here


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2020)

For what its worth Im selling/sold the rumor.


----------



## tech/a (29 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> For what its worth Im selling/sold the rumor.




And Joe has his K
Glad it helps Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> I don't know why I'm even bothering with you...but here you go. Now go away because you are adding absolutely no value to this thread and you're really annoying me. Oh and I'll check with Joe to see if you made that donation, but I'm tipping you give him absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tech/a said:


> Fark me !!!
> 
> i’m definitely slipping in my bull**** detection.
> Joe will get his Grand and you can check
> ...






Joe Blow said:


> It most certainly will. It will go straight to the lawyers, but it will most definitely help. Thank you to all concerned, especially tech/a. I am very grateful.




Great to follow this conversation. 

Well done. 

BRN span on a candle yesterday although I haven't checked the close. Good calls all.

I do like ASF. A premier forum.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (29 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> And Joe has his K
> Glad it helps Joe.




Funds have arrived. Thanks again!


----------



## tech/a (29 July 2020)

GG

Its setting up as an Island reversal.
Maybe---


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do like ASF. A premier forum.



Here, here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2020)

and another rise, new high for the 12 months, with news that:


> BRN, provider of ultra-low power high performance AI technology, ... has partnered with Magik Eye Inc., developers of revolutionary 3D sensors that change how machines see the world, to market a breakthrough solution for object detection, object classification and gesture recognition based on MagikEye’s Invertible Light™ 3D depth sensing technology and the AkidaTM neuromorphic processor.





> This relationship opens a new and exciting gateway for BrainChip in Japan. MagikEye’s Invertible Light provides the smallest, fastest and most power-efficient 3D depth sensing. This is done using a standard CMOS image sensor and a regular dot projector along with a proprietary and patented technique to produce 3D point cloud data. Coupled with the Akida neuromorphic processor, the companies intend to jointly provide a total 3D vision solution to customers for fast 3D object detection and recognition in applications, including robotics, automotive and emerging consumer products, such as AR/VR and others.





> The MagikEye technology addresses the need for devices to see clearly and understand the surrounding environment, which is critical for new classes of 3D vision applications. The BrainChip Akida neuromorphic processor efficiently utilizes AI to gather new insights from the 3D data....


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2020)

Actually bought it back on Friday at an
average a bit under 20c

Nice gap away with strong volume.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 August 2020)

@35c "arguably" we're due a handle to stick on the (daily) U-shaped cup, value is stretched at this price zone, on the + side the Twiggs 13 week confirmed that the bid is chasing the offer by some deep pockets but theyre probably stretched and no need to chase, construct is robust so the hype re-invigorated sees no reason to rotate but if youre late coming in then beware the scared money syndrome

35c is currently  a previous swing high too


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 August 2020)

todays 0.365's was last chance to exit and the pullback so far has all the hallmarks of not much to write home about, we can call the whip thru 0.35>0.365's a head fake, larger daily volume yesterday suggests swing traders getting their pocket money

trend setters can keep feeling fashionable but you may need to allow a few days to play out while the rest of the market (that matters) decides on where to press the bid


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2020)

Sold out today at 32.5c


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 September 2020)

BRN into a new partnership with VORAGO to support a NASA program. Very interesting application. 

_"Agreement to Support Phase I of NASA Program for Radiation-Hardened Neuromorphic Processor"_


----------



## SuperGlue (2 September 2020)

Up she goes like a rocket.......


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 September 2020)

SuperGlue said:


> Up she goes like a rocket.......




I see what you did there


----------



## over9k (2 September 2020)

Alright who follows this and can give us the cliff notes?


----------



## SuperGlue (2 September 2020)

All you want to know what is going on at Brainchip - 1st Sept 2020


----------



## lucifuge1968 (2 September 2020)

AI expressed in terms of traditional neural networks are mathematically and computationally expensive. Usually requires a lot of data in order to 'train' a system. So lots of data and time are required. They have their place to be sure but there are different approaches. Enter the Brainchip approach which uses a 'spiking' neural network. This approach closely follows/mimics biological neurons and are light on maths, very low on power and require considerably less time. One obvious example might be license plate recognition.

Also, traditional neural networks require a computer, software and significant data model training. This spiking neural network is simply on a chip! If you can appreciate that then the possibilities are insane. Very exciting technology.


----------



## qldfrog (2 September 2020)

I have to say I had to read the screen twice today
My 5k entry on the 20/07 at 11c has ballooned to nearly 22k at 47.5c
and that is after an initial in at 6c out at 10c with 2.5k profit beginning of July
roll on....
Technically, (I mean in term of NN), a great concept


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Take another look frog, you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Booze (3 September 2020)

_‘Dona Ferentes’
This is done using a standard CMOS image sensor and a regular dot projector along with a proprietary and patented technique to produce 3D point cloud data_

As a full time electrician and part time trader only going for roughly 8-9months, I may be asking a silly question here but....
Being a ‘proprietary and patented technique’, this means no one else can copy or duplicate right???
If this is the case, what happens if a huge company wants to buy this patent and BRN accepts? I’m asking as I bought $1000 of shares @ 0.325c
What would happen to my shares, just out of curiosity?

_
_


----------



## qldfrog (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Take another look frog, you'll be pleasantly surprised



Yeap x6 in 6 weeks..hard to believe
Thanks for the systems for not selling the first week


----------



## qldfrog (3 September 2020)

Booze said:


> _‘Dona Ferentes’
> This is done using a standard CMOS image sensor and a regular dot projector along with a proprietary and patented technique to produce 3D point cloud data_
> 
> As a full time electrician and part time trader only going for roughly 8-9months, I may be asking a silly question here but....
> ...



The company would buy these at a usually premium to current price and you would happily get a cheque in the mail.then you could reinvest in the buyer if you feel like it...


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Booze said:


> _‘Dona Ferentes’
> This is done using a standard CMOS image sensor and a regular dot projector along with a proprietary and patented technique to produce 3D point cloud data_
> 
> As a full time electrician and part time trader only going for roughly 8-9months, I may be asking a silly question here but....
> ...



They'd shoot up in value, and then it's up to the company as to what they want to do with the money. They might pay it to you as a dividend, they might reinvest it, they might do a bit of both.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Hope you are having fun @MovingAverage ! 
A high of 0.595 today...  note the gap around 0.33
Enjoy.


----------



## MovingAverage (4 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> View attachment 108623
> 
> 
> Hope you are having fun @MovingAverage !
> ...



Funnily enough I feel very nervous about holding this stock....the word "overheated" comes to mind. This stock seems to regularly put on double digit moves


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 September 2020)

when the s&p200 dumps 150, BRN opens at .455 goes .435's then rips upto .525's
...chased stock...


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

Yeeeep. 

Though with this volatility, it could be the inverse in an hour's time.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (4 September 2020)

Well when one of your first customers is based around NASA, you’d have to figure selling to others might just be an easier sell.


----------



## MovingAverage (4 September 2020)

BRN just keeps giving


Joules MM1 said:


> when the s&p200 dumps 150, BRN opens at .455 goes .435's then rips upto .525's
> ...chased stock...




Given the big sell off in tech stocks overnight I was half expecting to see BRN get a bit of a flogging today, but hey there's still time for that today


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 September 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> when the s&p200 dumps 150, BRN opens at .455 goes .435's then rips upto .525's
> ...chased stock...




i should have balanced the comment with the question "by whom?"

ask yourself, why does a stock plummet on great news and why does a stock rocket on great news?

nothing to do with the news value only the opportunity the news value provides to the other side of the trade.....


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

There was no news that triggered the massive selloff in the U.S though. Absolutely nothing. In fact, all the cloud etc stocks rocketed both before & especially after zoom's blowout earnings report, and the ones like crowdstrike & docusign actually beat estimates significantly as well and _still _dropped massively. 

Every talking head (and forum member for that matter) you can think of is basically just going "well yeah a correction was due at some point" but as soon as anyone asks them what's triggered it, the response is crickets.


----------



## SuperGlue (4 September 2020)

Monday, Sept. 7 Labour day holiday in US.
Friday ie. tonight 1/2 day trading I believe.

Traders wanting to count their money ahead of the spread of Covid over the long weekend


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 September 2020)

SuperGlue said:


> Monday, Sept. 7 Labour day holiday in US.
> Friday ie. tonight 1/2 day trading I believe.
> 
> Traders wanting to count their money ahead of the spread of Covid over the long weekend



that is a more likely playlist of possibilities


----------



## over9k (4 September 2020)

SuperGlue said:


> Monday, Sept. 7 Labour day holiday in US.
> Friday ie. tonight 1/2 day trading I believe.
> 
> Traders wanting to count their money ahead of the spread of Covid over the long weekend



I get you, but we're talking (depending on the stock) up to a 20% run in a single day both up and down:





Not even the selloff before earnings season was like this. That was about 8% between both thurs & friday before iirc. Docusign even reported earnings above estimates on wednesday.

This is _nuts. _


----------



## access (5 September 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> Funnily enough I feel very nervous about holding this stock....the word "overheated" comes to mind. This stock seems to regularly put on double digit moves




MovingAverage,
Try not to sell unless you really have to as this is only the beginning of the BRN journey. (My opinion only).  Their technology is up with if not ahead of most in the AI field. The initial run of chips manufactured are being distributed to about 20 partnership deals most of whom have non disclosure arrangments so their competitors don't know the details.
For what was a little Australian company to have partnership trial deals with the likes of Socionext, Maikeye (3D field), Ford (electic cars), Vorago Technologies (NASA Phase 1 trial) the variety is endless. The other trial deals are expected to be just as big.

DYOR


----------



## MovingAverage (5 September 2020)

access said:


> MovingAverage,
> Try not to sell unless you really have to as this is only the beginning of the BRN journey. (My opinion only).  Their technology is up with if not ahead of most in the AI field. The initial run of chips manufactured are being distributed to about 20 partnership deals most of whom have non disclosure arrangments so their competitors don't know the details.
> For what was a little Australian company to have partnership trial deals with the likes of Socionext, Maikeye (3D field), Ford (electic cars), Vorago Technologies (NASA Phase 1 trial) the variety is endless. The other trial deals are expected to be just as big.
> 
> DYOR




Thanks for the insight @access . I'm more of a system trader so don't normally look too much into companies. But BRN has caught my attention as my systems don't normally catch companies that have such rapid rises. They certainly seemed to have developed some seriously cool technology--I wish them the very best as it's great to see a small Australian technology company like this playing in the global technology industry.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

https://www.afr.com/markets/equity-...ip-tops-1-4-billion-valuation-20200909-p55trn

will drop in  a few relevant bits


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

Now it has a market cap near $1.4billion, the "unicorn' word is tossed around;


> "I don't think anybody, no one, expected we'd have the kind of [share price] appreciation that we've enjoyed over the last two or three weeks," [Brainchip] CEO Louis DiNardo said from San Francisco. "I think there's a lot of very happy shareholders out there."The last two or three weeks have just been phenomenal. We've gone from the mid 20s – when it hit 40 I said what's going on, when it hit 50 I started scratching my head, now we're sitting well over 80 and into the 90s"



(Rule #1: _don't watch the stock price. And besides, it slipped from a high of 97c today to close at 75_c)



> Institutional shareholders include Regal Funds Management, Thorney Technologies and Metals X Ltd. According to Bloomberg data, beneficial interests in Western Australian tin miner Metals X still account for 3.7 per cent of BrainChip's share register. This is after BrainChip executed a backdoor listing out of Aziana, of which Metals X was the major shareholder [and] underwrote $3.5 million of a $4 million capital raising to fund the BrainChip acquisition. Metals X is still BrainChip's fourth-largest shareholder behind the company's founder Peter Van Der Made, Robert Mitro, and Regal.
> 
> The artificially intelligent chip maker's story is also extremely popular among retail investors...






> After four of five years of development the CEO said BrainChip was ready to commercially manufacture its chip on behalf of customers in heavy industries such as automobiles, surveillance, or space. Mr DiNardo stated investors could expect "significant" revenue in 2021, although declined to guide to any approximate dollar values.
> "Significant depends on your viewpoint, but certainly by the second half of the year it should be significant and we'll be kind of weaning ourselves into it early in the year," he said....



The company is also due to join the S&P/ASX Technology Index on September 21 in a move Mr DiNardo suggested has brought the company to the attention of more institutional investors.

and of course, the usual suspects now get mentioned.... a "_takeover target for giant semi-conductor players such as Intel, Nvidia and Micron._"


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

He knows how to spruik, I'll give him that.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

I think this will end in tears.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2020)

Haven't been watching for a while.
This is getting interesting at the low of the V/C bar (Current 3 days ago)
Think Ill have a small position.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 September 2020)

tech/a said:


> Haven't been watching for a while.
> This is getting interesting at the low of the V/C bar (Current 3 days ago)
> Think Ill have a small position.




Hope you jump in on Friday tech.
All eyes on BRN today.

Announcement this morning.
Akida validated, I presume it's working in simple words.



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200914/pdf/44mlgrj4vy550c.pdf


----------



## over9k (14 September 2020)

Well it's had another nice bounce this morning.


----------



## MovingAverage (16 September 2020)

BRN got smashed yesterday and no posts here. Is the party over or is this a "pullback" buying opportunity  have you started crying @verce


----------



## over9k (16 September 2020)

I noticed that yesterday but hadn't made it to this thread yet. 

A lot of bums had to be very sore yesterday. I'm in it long term for a 500 buck minimum trade so I'm fairly indifferent to anything other than triple digit movements.


----------



## MovingAverage (16 September 2020)

some profit taking was inevitable


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 September 2020)

gap 0.305's looks a little magnetic, there is a gap at 0.200's, gaps due to auction opening structure, hard to see the lower one being a draw

let the fear get back in and sugar crowd to thin out ....the question is now whether the chip can give an edge to the test groups

another cap raise, then another and another .....this remains a very expensive stock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2020)

The Immense Power Of The Brainchip (ASX: BRN) To Drive Share Prices Higher
					

The Brainchip (ASX: BRN) share price has enjoyed a dream run, from $0.05 to almost $1. But has the dream turned delusional?




					arichlife.com.au
				



"I think that the chances that the company can sustain a market capitalisation of $1b for long seem very low indeed. Of course, I might be wrong.

"Whether it is deserved or not, Brainchip will certainly go down in history as one of the most hyped up stocks the ASX has ever seen as of September 2020. Certainly, I have never seen $1.3b in market cap for a company with $14,000 in half year revenue, before. But if dedicated Facebook groups, and meme-generating Reddits remain as dedicated to promoting speculative stocks as they have been these past few months, we may well see other stocks rise just as high on the power of the dream.
...


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 September 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> BRN got smashed yesterday and no posts here. Is the party over or is this a "pullback" buying opportunity  have you started crying @verce



Not a stock I own or know much about but I do know that it's the stock everyone's raving about how good it is.

I take that as a warning when it's the favoured stock pick among the public.


----------



## galumay (20 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "I think that the chances that the company can sustain a market capitalisation of $1b for long seem very low indeed. Of course, I might be wrong.




Claude is a mate of mine, so probably biased, but he has a good understanding of business analysis and investor psychology - from both of those aspects BRN is definitely a business to avoid IMO! Hopefully not too many get hurt when it blows up.


----------



## MovingAverage (25 September 2020)

All quiet on the BRN front


----------



## over9k (25 September 2020)

galumay said:


> Claude is a mate of mine, so probably biased, but he has a good understanding of business analysis and investor psychology - from both of those aspects BRN is definitely a business to avoid IMO! Hopefully not too many get hurt when it blows up.



care to elaborate on this?


----------



## lucifuge1968 (28 September 2020)

moment of truth


----------



## over9k (29 September 2020)

So apparently our stupidity has made the news & wallstreetbets have gotten all the credit for it


----------



## galumay (29 September 2020)

over9k said:


> care to elaborate on this?




In what way?? As per the article, and I genuinely hope not too many speculators get rekt when it blows up.


----------



## MovingAverage (29 September 2020)

over9k said:


> So apparently our stupidity has made the news & wallstreetbets have gotten all the credit for it




This little old retail investor was feeling like a schumk because I left money on the table cashing in with a 320% gain on BRN. Got to admit I'm feeling less of a schmuk now.


----------



## sptrawler (29 September 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> This little old retail investor was feeling like a schumk because I left money on the table cashing in with a 320% gain on BRN. Got to admit I'm feeling less of a schmuk now.



It does all seem like gambling though, except for those who charted and won, they should take a lot of credit. Good system, good belief in the system and good payout from the system.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 October 2020)

Ordinarily a cash strapped tech company that achieved unicorn status such as Brainchip might be expected to take advantage of a rocketing share price to raise capital to shore up the balance sheet, given the requirement to invest ahead.


> Instead, some US institutional investors have regularly been cashing in cheap options to help the company raise some cash. On 30 September it issued another 15 million shares at 15¢ each to unnamed institutional investors.
> *Could it be the company is struggling to raise money at prices above 15c?*


----------



## aus_trader (3 October 2020)

sptrawler said:


> It does all seem like gambling though, except for those who charted and won, they should take a lot of credit. Good system, good belief in the system and good payout from the system.



Not easy to catch though, once in a blue moon one speccie may do this kind of thing but you could lose a fortune or go bankrupt if you throw yourself at every bullet train that whiz past ya. I am underwater and regret throwing myself at another one going near maximum velocity. Don't ask what it is etc, it doesn't matter what matters is the lesson learnt. I should stick to what I am doing with longer term stuff and trading in my zone with the spec portfolio.

You are right @sptrawler, when you said:



sptrawler said:


> It does all seem like gambling though




I should listen more to the cautious members on this forum. You know @galumay et al. I thought I gave up gambling ages ago, oh gosh how the greed could stir you up once again 

It's not the money lost (only several hundred bucks), but it's the lack of discipline to stick to what I am good at, that I am really pissed off with myself  

Anyway I can't and don't usually talk about losses to family, friends, colleagues etc. Last time I tried to talk to a colleague about stock market in general I was given the silence treatment. Then there was ongoing avoidance as if I was some gambling addict  

So to my friends at ASF let me make a promise to myself:

_I pledge to fellow ASF members, from this day forward I will do all the due diligence and all the stock research to thoroughly evaluate a company before purchasing it_.

Because that's what I've been doing over the half weekend gone and holy cow, I wouldn't have bought that speeding bullet if I did the research first.


----------



## finicky (3 October 2020)

^^^
Anyone would think there's something _wrong_ with greed gambling and lust.


----------



## galumay (3 October 2020)

Kudos to you, @aus_trader for the self reflection. We all make stuff ups and like you say its not always the $'s lost as much as the annoyance with making a mistake when we knew better.


----------



## over9k (3 October 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Not easy to catch though, once in a blue moon one speccie may do this kind of thing but you could lose a fortune or go bankrupt if you throw yourself at every bullet train that whiz past ya. I am underwater and regret throwing myself at another one going near maximum velocity. Don't ask what it is etc, it doesn't matter what matters is the lesson learnt. I should stick to what I am doing with longer term stuff and trading in my zone with the spec portfolio.
> 
> You are right @sptrawler, when you said:
> 
> ...



Care to elaborate? You make it sound like this whole thing's been a pump & dump with no actual promise etc etc.

Dunno what you bought at or for how much but I'm down like 200 bucks if I sell now. I was never planning on holding this short term.


----------



## kenny (3 October 2020)

aus_trader said:


> _I pledge to fellow ASF members, from this day forward I will do all the due diligence and all the stock research to thoroughly evaluate a company before purchasing it_.




Well said, @aus_trader and I'd like to think if you ever decide to post your research up for discussion here, you'll get similarly candid feedback unlike elsewhere.


----------



## maxtoday (3 October 2020)

@over9k are you a bag holder for this company?


----------



## aus_trader (3 October 2020)

over9k said:


> Care to elaborate? You make it sound like this whole thing's been a pump & dump with no actual promise etc etc.
> 
> Dunno what you bought at or for how much but I'm down like 200 bucks if I sell now. I was never planning on holding this short term.



No, not this company. I don't own BRN and haven't owned it in the past, so apologies if my comments were directed towards BRN, I had no intention in doing so.

My comments were to remind myself to slow down and do the research first before jumping in. It's so easy to get swept up into the surging share price of a stock which could be summed up with 4 letters: FOMO !


----------



## aus_trader (3 October 2020)

kenny said:


> Well said, @aus_trader and I'd like to think if you ever decide to post your research up for discussion here, you'll get similarly candid feedback unlike elsewhere.



Yes and I usually do often post questions and comments about companies before buying because the community here at ASF is awesome  

I have been pretty happy with my decision making process of late, because I usually take time to evaluate prospects and look at it from all angles possible, time permitting. So I was crossed when I didn't do that and later found I should have.


----------



## dyna (4 October 2020)

She's done well on Facebook.......What's wrong with the market?


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 October 2020)

looks like the bleeding has stopped, gap closed
this stock is a very good tool to watch, not for anyone to "own"
in the first 3 levels of todays dom has a 4 to 2 bid/offer 
theists and momo chasers are eager


----------



## over9k (19 October 2020)

20% run today lads on news of a big presentation etc tomorrow 9am. Who kept holding?


----------



## tech/a (19 October 2020)

Nice pop on Volume.
Dont have it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2020)

so, what was that all about? Interesting way to consolidate at a (slightly higher) level!

(thx for reminder, @aus_trader)


----------



## over9k (18 November 2020)

Give it time. This is a pure speculation trade. There's a reason why I only threw a few hundred bucks at it.


----------



## qldfrog (18 November 2020)

over9k said:


> Give it time. This is a pure speculation trade. There's a reason why I only threw a few hundred bucks at it.



Was a past big winner on a system of mine, so keeping a curious eye on it.i do not own anymore..


----------



## hhka (1 December 2020)

The volume is quite low recently.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (1 December 2020)

hhka said:


> The volume is quite low recently.



I'm loving the consolidation though


----------



## lucifuge1968 (24 December 2020)

Two significant bits of news for Brainchip:

1. An extension of what we already knew; that NASA places an order for the early access program.
2. Brainchip signs the first AKIDA intellectual property license agreement with Renesas.

***_ Renesas Electronics Corporation TYO: 6723 is a Japanese semiconductor manufacturer headquartered in Tokyo. It has manufacturing, design and sales operations in around 20 countries. It was the world's largest auto semiconductor maker in 2014, and the *world's largest maker of microcontrollers.* _

So in short, Brainchip has direct dealings with one of the largest space programs in the world (NASA) and one of the largest makers of microcontrollers in the world (Renesas). Exciting stuff!


----------



## over9k (24 December 2020)

36% run on the open today. Glad I held.


----------



## kenny (2 January 2021)

Given the number of entries backing BRN as one of their CY21 picks, I thought it would be useful to collate some recent links that are more technical than the usual fluff pieces that come up in searches;

BrainChip: A Neuromorphic Processor for Power Efficient Edge AI Applications [Oct 2020 conference]

AI Field Day highlights [Dec 2020] - a bit too short for my liking. Go to the Field Day link for more details.

Unlocking The Future of AI [Dec 2020]

These capture the enormous opportunity BRN is aiming for. Multiple verticals, positioning as the embedded infrastructure layer for partners to build upon.


----------



## Craton (5 January 2021)

Thanks for posting up the links kenny. BRN seem to be a "darling" and I hold. I pick up the odd parcel here and there on the perceived lows.
As evidenced by BRN's ASX announcements; the market leading and innovative nature of the BRN's AI technology, especially the low power requirement, will be very attractive to the big cutting edge businesses of the world.

Hence, BRN is my top pick in the 2021 Stock Tipping comp.


----------



## Craton (5 January 2021)

Just a heads up, amended my post as per above.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2021)

AI and cybersecurity are tipped for big things in 2021; here are the ASX stocks to watch - Stockhead
					

What does 2021 hold for AI and cybersecurity and which ASX stocks could benefit? Stockhead has spoken to industry experts about what investors can expect.




					stockhead.com.au
				




*Here’s a list of ASX AI stocks and their performance in 2020*




Code Company Price %Yr  MktCap BRN Brainchip Ltd 0.325 674  $509.2M WBT Weebit Nano Ltd 2.07 405  $232.7M CM8 Crowd Media Limited 0.049 133  $26.3M FGO Fargo Enterprises 0.003 100  $3.6M LNU Linius Tech Limited 0.05 85  $82.7M M7T Mach7 Tech Limited 1.21 78  $284.0M BTH Bigtincan Hldgs Ltd 1.12 74  $442.2M BID Bill Identity Ltd 1.13 37  $188.3M ALC Alcidion Group Ltd 0.18 4  $178.3M PX1 Plexure Group 1.00 0  $172.4M GOO Gooroo Ventures Ltd 0.057 0  $8.5M LVT Livetiles Limited 0.23 -8  $207.5M MEB Medibio Limited 0.009 -16  $10.8M VHT Volpara Health Tech 1.38 -22  $332.6M SP3 Specturltd 0.076 -24  $7.9M RLG Roolife Group Ltd 0.024 -32 $13.3M LBT LBT Innovations 0.115 -32  $33.2M


----------



## lucifuge1968 (6 January 2021)

Interesting doco. As an aside; in that link, the Cybersecurity stock WHK should be investigated by any who are interested in that domain. They give it 2nd place and with good reason; they have maybe 5 (or so) major contracts in the US with various departments and/or military. If even one of these gets accepted then watch this space.



Dona Ferentes said:


> AI and cybersecurity are tipped for big things in 2021; here are the ASX stocks to watch - Stockhead
> 
> 
> What does 2021 hold for AI and cybersecurity and which ASX stocks could benefit? Stockhead has spoken to industry experts about what investors can expect.
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 January 2021)

As well as NASA interest, there is a recent agreement with global semiconductor manufacturer Renesas Electronics America, which specialises in microcontroller and automotive system-on-chip products.

This agreement will see BrainChip deliver its Akida technology for use as a system-on-chip licensed product and includes a single-use design license, implementation support services, royalty payments per unit, and software maintenance services for two years.

Management believes the technology is also well suited for advanced driver assistance systems (ADAS), autonomous vehicles, drones, vision-guided robotics, surveillance, and machine vision systems. These are areas in which Renesas specialises.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (11 January 2021)

Interesting re-valuation by Morningstar on BRN today. Last week they had it valued at approx 70c, today it's launched to 95c.


----------



## over9k (11 January 2021)

We'll see if there's any price action today then


----------



## over9k (11 January 2021)

13% run. Yep. Price action alright.


----------



## over9k (5 February 2021)

Alright I just sold this so you can all expect a bounce soon if you want to buy now


----------



## lucifuge1968 (26 February 2021)

Brainchip: Covid detection


----------



## Busted ranga (13 March 2021)

New to all this but could someone explain to me BRN latest Ann


----------



## greggles (13 March 2021)

Busted ranga said:


> New to all this but could someone explain to me BRN latest Ann




Yesterday's announcement says that BRN has been added to the S&P/ASX 300 Index effective 21 March 2021. This means BRN is now a component of that index as of that date.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2021)

and ... the chips are down, then up again
_
When announced  at open on Tuesday 16th, there was heavy trading after the chipmaker parted ways with its chief executive, *effective immediately. *The company gave no reason for the departure of Louis DiNardo, the managing director and chief executive of the San Francisco-based company since 2016. BrainChip said only that DiNardo’s departure was by “mutual agreement”, and thanked him for his service.

DiNardo will remain employed in a part-time role for the next year to assist with the transition, for which he’ll be paid $US100,000 ($129,000) in instalments. As provided for in his contract, he’ll also receive a severance of $US300,000 ($387,000), also paid in monthly instalments. Essentially, he’ll be keeping his $US400,000 ($516,000) base salary for the year. (DiNardo also made $US296,958 in share-based payments last year, according to the company’s annual report).

Company co-founder and chief technology officer Peter van der Made has been made interim chief executive while a search is on for a new CEO_.


----------



## over9k (18 March 2021)

Yeah this thing's a wild ride. 

Pure speculation play - throw a tiny minimum trade at it, come back in 5 years, see how it's doing.


----------



## Craton (14 April 2021)

Latest company announcement. Volume production of the Akida AKD1000 neuromorphic processor to begin with first units expected to be available Aug 2021. SP reflected positively to the news.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2021)

Craton said:


> Latest company announcement. Volume production of the Akida AKD1000 neuromorphic processor to begin with first units expected to be available Aug 2021. SP reflected positively to the news.



you beat me

BRN  _announced today that it has begun volume manufacturing of its Akida™ AKD1000 neuromorphic processor chip for edge AI devices.  
 The engineering layout for BrainChip’s high-performance, ultra-low power chip was designed in partnership with Socionext, a global developer of advanced SoC solutions. Socionext has released the engineering layout of the production version of the AKD1000 chip to TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company; TWSE: 2330, NYSE: TSM), which has begun preparing to manufacture at volume.  _


----------



## qldfrog (14 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you beat me
> 
> BRN  _announced today that it has begun volume manufacturing of its Akida™ AKD1000 neuromorphic processor chip for edge AI devices.
> The engineering layout for BrainChip’s high-performance, ultra-low power chip was designed in partnership with Socionext, a global developer of advanced SoC solutions. Socionext has released the engineering layout of the production version of the AKD1000 chip to TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company; TWSE: 2330, NYSE: TSM), which has begun preparing to manufacture at volume.  _



@Garpal Gumnut  this is a stock to run away from when Taiwan issue heats up...
I like BRN but there is some inherent risk there.


----------



## Colm Doc (17 April 2021)

qldfrog said:


> @Garpal Gumnut  this is a stock to run away from when Taiwan issue heats up...
> I like BRN but there is some inherent risk there.



Interesting, are you talking about China‘s involvement in Taiwan?  If so do you think it could have an affect on companys operating there?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 April 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Interesting, are you talking about China‘s involvement in Taiwan?  If so do you think it could have an affect on companys operating there?



I think gg is referring to a recently active thread





						When China invades Taiwan: Where to Stocks and Bonds?
					

I was running some scenarios with the yardman from the hotel last night and the small matter of Wolf Diplomacy by the Chinese cousins came up. I believe the CCP recently enjoined their hapless Ambassador in Canberra to front a movie worthy of a sixpenny seat in the stalls in the 1950's. From the...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## qldfrog (17 April 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Interesting, are you talking about China‘s involvement in Taiwan?  If so do you think it could have an affect on companys operating there?



in short, what hapens to BRN SP the day China is rising the flag in Taipei city hall


----------



## Colm Doc (17 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I think gg is referring to a recently active thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



🥺 now you’ve got me worried, but why would companies be doing business there if a threat was imminent?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 April 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> 🥺 now you’ve got me worried, but why would companies be doing business there if a threat was imminent?



that is the difference between if and when


> Taiwan has become an increasingly dangerous flashpoint as China dramatically expands its military activity around the country. Beijing sent 25 fighter jets, bombers and other aircraft into Taiwan’s air defence identification zone on Monday, the biggest Chinese incursion in history. A senior US official last month told the _Financial Times_ the Biden administration was worried China was flirting with seizing control of Taiwan, which Beijing claims as its sovereign territory.



There's also a meeting between Japan's PM and Biden this week.

But companies will do business with the best suppliers. They'll find a way. _*But we will leave this for another thread.*_
(as an aside, my son, an avid cyclist and builder of bespoke machines, says the best bike parts come from Taiwan. UK and Italian owned, but manufactured in Taiwan. RoW goes nowhere near for quality)


----------



## qldfrog (17 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> that is the difference between if and when
> 
> There's also a meeting between Japan's PM and Biden this week.
> 
> ...



Indeed champions in carbon fibre frames👍
But that is not related to brn, a company i have own frequently, has great prospects IMO, but could suffer from the China Taipei drama


----------



## lucifuge1968 (27 May 2021)

Very large individual buy volumes around 4:10pm today, anyone else notice these spikes??


----------



## aus_trader (28 May 2021)

lucifuge1968 said:


> Very large individual buy volumes around 4:10pm today, anyone else notice these spikes??



Yeah, a bit of volume coming in...


----------



## over9k (28 May 2021)

Single buyer that knows something we all don't perhaps?


----------



## Colm Doc (28 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Single buyer that knows something we all don't perhaps?



Could yesterday’s announcement have any influence?


----------



## aus_trader (28 May 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Could yesterday’s announcement have any influence?



well, it's up today...


----------



## PetEarwig (31 May 2021)

I'm picking BRN for the June tipping comp. As mentioned previously, the last couple of days has seen increased volume as well as a rise in the share price. Hoping this continues through the month and June and can see a retest of the previous high back in September. I've added a daily chart for those interested. Craig


----------



## Chad Morgan (27 August 2021)

BrainChip Named Among EE Times’ Silicon 100​09:30
For best results when printing this announcement, please click on link below: http://newsfile.refinitiv.com/getne...rs.com:20210826:nBw9VRHMca&default-theme=true
BrainChip Named Among EE Times’ Silicon 100 BrainChip Holdings Ltd (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=1&md5=62650add717bcfcee136afc9b91cd716) (ASX: BRN), (OTCQX: BRCHF), a leading provider of ultra-low power high performance artificial intelligence technology, was recognized as one of the “Startups Worth Watching in 2021” in EE Times’ annual Silicon 100 list of global semiconductor technologies.
EE Times’ 21st revision of the Silicon 100 tracks the pulse of the industry to identify emerging technology trends and developments that hold promise for the future. This year, the publication chose to analyze the Silicon 100 in more detail with 22 categories that run from materials and packaging at a fundamental extreme to quantum computing and security at the highest level of abstraction. BrainChip was recognized in the “Specialist (GPU-Through-AI) Processor, Accelerators” category.
Selection of companies to the Silicon 100 is based on criteria including technology, intended market, financial position and investment profile, maturity and executive leadership. BrainChip’s inclusion was based on its Akida™ advanced neural networking processor that brings artificial intelligence to the edge in a way that existing technologies are not capable. The solution is high-performance, small, ultra-low power and enables a wide array of edge capabilities that include continuous learning and inference.
“We are pleased to once again be included among the prestigious list of companies that are honored as being among the startups in the industry that ‘hold promise for the future,’ as the article says,” said Rob Telson, BrainChip vice president of sales and marketing. “Industry recognition, like the EE Times’ Silicon 100, provides third-party validation that Akida is well-positioned to deliver on its promise of solving the inherent problems of today’s technology in addressing edge AI.” BrainChip’s Akida neural processor unit brings intelligent AI to the Edge everywhere, leveraging advanced neuromorphic computing as the engine to solve critical problems of privacy, security, latency and low power requirements with key features, such as one-shot learning and computing on the device with no dependency on the cloud.
The Akida (NSoC) and intellectual property, can be used in applications including Smart Home, Smart Health, Smart City and Smart Transportation. These applications include but are not limited to home automation and remote controls, industrial IoT, robotics, security cameras, sensors, unmanned aircraft, autonomous vehicles, medical instruments, object detection, sound detection, odor and taste detection, gesture control and cybersecurity.
Those interested in reading the full version of EE Times’ “Silicon 100: Startups Worth Watching in 2021” can purchase a digital edition from the publication’s website at https://www.eetimes.com/product/silicon-100-startups-worth-watching-in-2021/ (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=2&md5=aeb33a63da4ccaf85c48de92effca05f)
About BrainChip Holdings Ltd (ASX: BRN, OTCQX: BRCHF) BrainChip is a global technology company that is producing a groundbreaking neuromorphic processor that brings artificial intelligence to the edge in a way that is beyond the capabilities of other products. The chip is high performance, small, ultra-low power and enables a wide array of edge capabilities that include on-chip training, learning and inference. The event-based neural network processor is inspired by the spiking nature of the human brain and is implemented in an industry standard digital process. By mimicking brain processing BrainChip has pioneered a processing architecture, called Akida™, which is both scalable and flexible to address the requirements in edge devices. At the edge, sensor inputs are analyzed at the point of acquisition rather than through transmission via the cloud to a data center. Akida is designed to provide a complete ultra-low power and fast AI Edge Network for vision, audio, olfactory and smart transducer applications. The reduction in system latency provides faster response and a more power efficient system that can reduce the large carbon footprint of data centers.
Additional information is available at https://www.brainchipinc.com (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=3&md5=872ed966fcee09d0d8ef536c69dc2b02)
Follow BrainChip on Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/BrainChip_inc (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=4&md5=4c576bba530e3d57c61c398ae8804301)
Follow BrainChip on LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/7792006 (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=5&md5=77eb51fb4d5f05051402d467df25c8cf)
Follow BrainChip on YouTube: BrainChipInc (https://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?...&index=6&md5=d76fec461ea501f8911bfec8b9e0b876)
View source version on businesswire.com: https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20210826005783/en/ (https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20210826005783/en/)


----------



## Colm Doc (3 November 2021)

maybe a China war has become old news, Taiwan is a safe place to do business. Brainchip is one step closer to commercial production,🙏🏻


----------



## peter2 (13 November 2021)

Couple of items of interest. 

1. *BRN* is now trading as an ADR on the US OTC market, code *BCHPY*. 
This will increase awareness of *BRN* in the US and allow US investors to buy *BRN*. 






2. BrainChips are being shipped to Early Access Customers for further testing and to see how they work in their products. 






Very interesting, especially since the price has rocketed higher on Friday (12/11/21).


----------



## Colm Doc (14 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> Couple of items of interest.
> 
> 1. *BRN* is now trading as an ADR on the US OTC market, code *BCHPY*.
> This will increase awareness of *BRN* in the US and allow US investors to buy *BRN*.
> ...


----------



## Colm Doc (14 November 2021)

I would like to know who will buy their sample.


----------



## greggles (22 November 2021)

BrainChip announces partnership with Megachips to develop next gen AI solutions. This looks like a great match that could benefit both companies. The market likes it too, BRN up 16.7% to 63c so far today.


----------



## tech/a (22 November 2021)

Have a few and increased holdings today.


----------



## Colm Doc (22 November 2021)

Good news, getting paid royalties for their IP is probably the direction this company will take. Early days though.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 December 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




some coin banking going on also some precaution selling from players who bought the blow off in Sept 2020 and added in March 2021

but the channel is nice, construct a tad iffy, generic indicia says weak into and above 0.600's

"precaution" is a euphemism


----------



## Craton (6 December 2021)

FWIW
PwC global AI study.



> *$15.7tr    *
> Potential contribution to the global economy by 2030 from AI
> *+26%            *
> Up to 26% boost in GDP for local economies from AI by 2030






> AI impact index​AI is set to be the key source of transformation, disruption and competitive advantage in today’s fast changing economy. In this report we've drawn on the findings to create our AI Impact Index, where we look at how quickly change is coming and where your business can expect the greatest return.
> 
> The areas with the biggest potential and associated timelines are designed to help your business target investment in the short- to medium-term.


----------



## Craton (14 December 2021)

Automotive Sensors and Cyber Security AI and more.
BRN's Akida Neural Processor has a very low power requirement, can operate independently and is world class. The associated s/ware framework, patents and IP plus the growth in AI are an attractive reason to hold/own this stock.


----------



## access (31 December 2021)

Company is to be the leader in next generation AI technology. Akida chip has been further upgraded and final production version is now in the hands of customers.  
Some reading on BRN:
file:///C:/Users/valch/Downloads/BrainChip+Holdings+research+initiation+report+-+20+08+2021.pdf


----------



## access (1 January 2022)

Sorry, report did not come through.
Google 'Pitt Street Research Report on Brainchip Holdings'. 
Report is very detailed.


----------



## TechnoCap (7 January 2022)

Nudging into blue sky territory 'just'.

Be interesting to see if the steam train continues...


----------



## Colm Doc (7 January 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Nudging into blue sky territory 'just'.
> 
> Be interesting to see if the steam train continues...



I think it probably will, Mercedes will validate Brainchip in the EV space but the applications are endless.


----------



## TechnoCap (8 January 2022)

Next stop $1.30


----------



## Colm Doc (8 January 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Next stop $1.30



Thanks mate, but can you explain the price rise?


----------



## TechnoCap (8 January 2022)

Based on the 2020 move up circa 90c this similar move off 40c would position a potential top at 1.30
The only thing that will be right is time…🤞🏽


----------



## TechnoCap (13 January 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Thanks mate, but can you explain the price rise?



next stop $1.45 - hopefully 
Sold some to take profit


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2022)

access said:


> file:///C:/Users/valch/Downloads





access said:


> Sorry, report did not come through.



That "link" is to your local "C" drive...
Just thought you might like to know why for future.


----------



## BoNeZ (13 January 2022)

They have shrugged off the speeding ticket from the ASX last week and have continued on higher up another 16% this morning.

I'm happy to continue holding and enjoying the ride and will sell when my system tells me.


----------



## TechnoCap (13 January 2022)

BoNeZ said:


> They have shrugged off the speeding ticket from the ASX last week and have continued on higher up another 16% this morning.
> 
> I'm happy to continue holding and enjoying the ride and will sell when my system tells me.



well done you gotta love a system removing the emotion


----------



## TechnoCap (14 January 2022)

Wowee 
That got intense
Sold remaining position at $1.745
That was like a one night stand that experience only a whole lot more profitable


----------



## Colm Doc (15 January 2022)

Well done, do you think you would buy back in on a price drop? I think this stock is on the way up.


----------



## TechnoCap (15 January 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Well done, do you think you would buy back in on a price drop? I think this stock is on the way up.



Yes for sure.
Will wait to see if the gap gets filled below $1.47 in the coming days trade. If it does then I’ll monitor further support levels before trying to catch a falling knife. Past experience has left me with only three fingers on one hand from trying to predict rather than being patient and waiting for patterns to form.


----------



## finicky (15 January 2022)

I've started a 'yesterday's heroes' (YH) list because of this stock. It's a 'pattern' that I've seen before. By dint of its very long term nature the stock will always fade into obscurity - not only in the market mind but one's own mind. BRN  might not be the perfect model for YH's but will do for now.

BRN did a twenty bagger in two months back in 2015 . Not of importance to my model but note the basing period with sml candles before 2015, so similar to the run-up to this later impulsive move.
There was a lot of excited chat about it but I didn't tune in - not my kind of stock.
Then the grizzling set in on forums as the stock went through a 5 year steep bear and basing move. I did notice this from time to time and this set my dull prejudice that it was a fad pump and dump stock.
So I was totally ignorant of the final phase before lift-off. This is the crucial thing to be alerted by: the stock stops falling and goes through that lifeless basing period (2019-20) with tiny candles. Commentary has died off. Additionally here you could have noted the blips of positive volume (May-June 2019) and rising momentum indications - those two not essential.

So in a nutshell:

If a stock goes *super popular* and gets commentators excited, take note whatever it is.
If *commentary dies down* or better still gets abusive, check the chart.
If in a *deep decline* put it on the *potential* YH list.
A *long dead basing pattern* with tiny candles makes it a true YH. Stock's on life support. 
Check list once a month or so the monthly charts looking for basing patterns.
Advice to self - dont get bored out of checking monthly for strengthening signs, it could take years - keep your other hobbies going.

So far on my potential YH list: PPK, MFG, PTM, AVH
They don't fit the pattern yet, being only in steep decline, but might continue and  languish long term.
I know I've seen 'other BRNs' but can't remember the specific stocks. I suppose most of the uranium stocks would have come close to fitting the bill - Paladin Energy *(PDN)* is a ripper - need a Qtrly chart for that one. The goldie *RMS* descended from a rampant bull in 2006-07 to YH status in 2014 when gold stocks were hated (see thumb) - a subsequent 40 bagger, or 15 bagger if you got on later.

BRN All Data Mthly






RMS All Data Mthly


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2022)

finicky said:


> I've started a 'yesterday's heroes' (YH) list because of this stock. It's a 'pattern' that I've seen before. By dint of its very long term nature the stock will always fade into obscurity - not only in the market mind but one's own mind. BRN  might not be the perfect model for YH's but will do for now.
> 
> BRN did a twenty bagger in two months back in 2015 . Not of importance to my model but note the basing period with sml candles before 2015, so similar to the run-up to this later impulsive move.
> There was a lot of excited chat about it but I didn't tune in - not my kind of stock.
> ...




Pick any lithium stock, with just an 'exploration target' to add to the list. It's tulip mania. Tradeable, but nuts.


----------



## TechnoCap (15 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Pick any lithium stock, with just an 'exploration target' to add to the list. It's tulip mania. Tradeable, but nuts.



LEL GLN


----------



## finicky (15 January 2022)

@Sean K  Yes, easy to see Li stocks  crashing, although I might be biased as I have completely dipped out on all the battery metals theme. PLS has amost already qualified as a yesterday's hero, 2018-19-20, but a weak example I guess. Maybe with 5 years or so of decline and base after the next crash  Liontown (LTR)?

PLS Mthly


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2022)

finicky said:


> @Sean K  Yes, easy to see Li stocks  crashing, although I might be biased as I have completely dipped out on all the battery metals theme. PLS has amost already qualified as a yesterday's hero, 2018-19-20, but a weak example I guess. Maybe with 5 years or so of decline and base after the next crash  Liontown (LTR)?
> 
> PLS Mthly
> View attachment 135854




I think Li is like U in 2006. I rode that with some quite substantial gains.  But it topped out, and I lost a lot on paper as well.  There may be some more gains to go with Li, but you need to have a chair.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Nudging into blue sky territory 'just'.  .... Be interesting to see if the steam train continues...



and by 20 Jan, was $2.22   for a short time.  A graceful retreat to below the snowline.

Am not sure when this opinion piece was recorded, but, hey, they probably called it. Now $1.40 (again)!


> Livewire readers love small caps. That said, your most-tipped smalls for 2021 took quite the tumble. These reader favourites fell 14% in a year when the benchmark, the S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries, lifted 12.75%...





> _*... *we surveyed thousands of Livewire readers in December to see how you are thinking about markets in 2022. So in this episode, we'll be taking a look at one of the interesting findings from that survey. Of course, it wouldn't be *Buy Hold Sell *without us asking our pros to analyse some of your favourite stocks. In this case, it's your top-tipped small caps 2022.... _




*Ally Selby ( Livewire Markets ) :  *Staying with you, Josh. Next, we have Brainchip Holdings. Its share price is already on a run this year. It's up 122% year to date. Is it a buy, hold or sell?

*Josh Clark ( QVG Capital ) (SELL) : *I think this one's fascinating and really unique. I think Brainchip is a sell. The valuation for me is outrageous. The last quarterly, I think they did $112,000 of cash receipts for a valuation that was $3 billion last time I looked. I mean, they've got some revenue coming their way with a deal that's come across the table for them, a bit over $2 million revenue coming their way, but that doesn't put a dent in the $3 billion market cap in any sense.

And the other quick interesting anecdote that I'll slip in is I had a look on YouTube at some videos on Brainchip and the ones that are talking about the stock were getting views of between 10,000 to 20,000. And the ones that were talking about the underlying technology and its uses are getting views of around 500. So, I think the stock price has a lot more excitement in it than the underlying technology at this point. So sell.

*Ally Selby: *It actually finally bagged a new CEO and it recently announced a deal with Mercedes. Over to you, John. Is it a buy, hold or sell?

*John Deniz ( Paragon Funds Mgmt. ) (SELL) : *No, I'm with Josh here. It's a big sell, indeed. It's been on a tear and well done onto anyone that's made money in it. But as Josh said, at a $3 billion market cap, no revenue, high cash burn, it's defying gravity*.*


----------



## access (31 January 2022)

Sorry to disagree. This is an amazing stock. The price flew last month when Mercedes announced that the BRN chip is running the AI in their new concept car - an electric car that can go 1000 k's on one charge. Expected to be in production within 2 years. Other trials are underway in so many other areas with international companies but do your own research. Biggest holding in my SMSF. That is how much I am impressed with it as a long term hold.


----------



## Working16 (7 February 2022)

access said:


> Sorry to disagree. This is an amazing stock. The price flew last month when Mercedes announced that the BRN chip is running the AI in their new concept car - an electric car that can go 1000 k's on one charge. Expected to be in production within 2 years. Other trials are underway in so many other areas with international companies but do your own research. Biggest holding in my SMSF. That is how much I am impressed with it as a long term hold.



Rock solid progression to commercialise Akida, well thought out management hiring over the past few months, along with the acquisition of a new and much larger office in Silicon Valley all point to an exciting 2022. LTH. Those forming a negative opinion on earnings alone do not understand fully what BRN has to offer. DYR. A very clever arrangement with LDA re loans will avoid any hint of a Cash Raise from SH.


----------



## access (30 June 2022)

BRN has now moved into Australia's top 200 Companies. Still without income of any sort. There is a reason for both and their time is about to shine in this next 6 months.
Most of their agreements are restricted by Non Disclosure Agreements put in place by customers wanting to keep ahead of their competitors. And  because most of those agreements are signed with third party suppliers who help their customer to get the best use of BRN's Akida product they may not require announcement through the ASX. So you may not know of sales until the quarterly figures are released.
Mercedes is one of the first announcing independantly that the Akida chip has assisted their Concept Electic Car to travel 1200 kilometres through Europe on a single charge (a variety of videos are on-line). The first test they stopped at 1007 kilometres when the reached their destination. In the second (independently supervised) test when they reached their destination they continues around a nearby race track until they run out of power. Mercedes plan to release models in 2024 including this technology.
BRN does not require to manufacture any computer chip to sell their technology, they simply implant the tech onto a chip already in use by the customer.
Shareholders still do not know how many different functioning chips, in a car for example, would have Akida incorporated.
A select group of BIG customers have had the Akida chip to play with for a while now and would have worked out how to best use the AI technology that no-one else is able to provide. BRN have indicated that considerable revenue will start coming in the next 6 months.
From what shareholder investigations have unearthed this technology will be everywhere.
Research elsewhere will show you what companies that shareholder combined research have identified as some of the probable multi-national company customers and how they could plan to use it.
DYOR


----------



## farmerge (13 September 2022)

Good arvo/evening to all and sundry from a very wintery day here on the Scarp. Greed over took me with a sell I have for BRN today. Not nessarily needing to sell today but it did pass my original point of departure, but the bloke in the mirror got into my ear and advised/suggested that I increase it by another couple of cents, which I did. If tomorrow is as good as today then that very wise sage will have been worth listening to.
My watchlist was as green as the grass in the paddock at the back of the house today.


----------



## qldfrog (14 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good arvo/evening to all and sundry from a very wintery day here on the Scarp. Greed over took me with a sell I have for BRN today. Not nessarily needing to sell today but it did pass my original point of departure, but the bloke in the mirror got into my ear and advised/suggested that I increase it by another couple of cents, which I did. If tomorrow is as good as today then that very wise sage will have been worth listening to.
> My watchlist was as green as the grass in the paddock at the back of the house today.



How did that go.. bad timing?


----------



## farmerge (14 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> How did that go.. bad timing?



Oh woe is me The sage got it terribly wrong today on the BRN upward swing. Not going to lose sleep over it though Once down there is only one way and that is up. Did buy back into ZIP though.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 October 2022)

A bad 4C.  All the big names (Mercedes, NASA, etc) wanted to test their chip, but it seems no one wants to buy it.

Far too many retail traders holding this.  It had to happen.  The market cannot possibly reward that many retail traders at once.  That's really what it boils down to.


----------



## farmerge (29 October 2022)

Been pretty busy of late with little time to look in and see what the chatter is. Got quite a shock to see that BRN fell off the cliff and floated like a lead balloon today. Still today is friday, Frightday.


----------



## farmerge (29 November 2022)

My choice if I'm lucky enough to get into the December Competition. BRN I feel will be a great money spinner when is the question, not even the bloke in the mirror will answer that. I have have been holding and trading consistently and am a fervent believer in this mob


----------



## farmerge (28 December 2022)

BRN is once again my choice for the monthly competition. Though the SP has dipped from early December, I do have faith that company will rally and produce the goods. It is a stock I have held (script in the bottom drawer) and also day trade to some extent. It is only a matter of time before it reaches its true potential.


----------



## Craton (28 December 2022)

BRN also again in my 2023 FY stock tips.

Brainchip's Akida is the world’s first commercial neuromorphic processor.
It mimics the brain to analyze only essential sensor inputs at the point of acquisition—rather than through transmission via the cloud.


----------



## access (31 December 2022)

This year is BRN's time to start shining. Through third party suppliers a range of very large companies have now had time to trial and integrate Akida into their products for release in 2023/24/25 updated models.


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

access said:


> This year is BRN's time to start shining. Through third party suppliers a range of very large companies have now had time to trial and integrate Akida into their products for release in 2023/24/25 updated models.



Evening to you access. I have been a believer in BRN for quite some time, and waiting patiently for the BRN star to shine brightly. Let us hope that Tuesday is going to be that start date.


----------



## access (1 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Evening to you access. I have been a believer in BRN for quite some time, and waiting patiently for the BRN star to shine brightly. Let us hope that Tuesday is going to be that start date.



Hi Farmerge,
I know you have been a supporter and picker of BRN in the monthly comp. I would have picked it myself for the January comp but I knew you would have liked to continue so left it to you.

The reason I liked January specifically is in expectation of a good income figure for the Oct-Dec quarter which will be announced late this month.

For at least 18 months BRN have been indicting that licence fees and income will be starting to flow in that quarter. BRN don't even have to manufacture computer chips to supply to their customers. They simply supply under licence the Akida technology which is incorporated into an existing chip of the manufacturer. So BRN has no big computer chip orders flowing through it's figures for onforwarding to customers.

Going by the quality of supplier companies that have agreements with BRN their own customer base must be extensive and a range of the customers of considerable size.

We wait and see. DYOR


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

access said:


> Hi Farmerge,
> I know you have been a supporter and picker of BRN in the monthly comp. I would have picked it myself for the January comp but I knew you would have liked to continue so left it to you.
> 
> The reason I liked January specifically is in expectation of a good income figure for the Oct-Dec quarter which will be announced late this month.
> ...



Hello access I believe that BRN will be that shining star in the future. I have some script squirreled away for that day when it explodes out of the blocks . Now hoping that I can improve on 6th in the Comp.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Wednesday at 11:50 AM)

farmerge said:


> hoping that I can improve on 6th in the Comp.



Not on recent developments 

BrainChip Holdings fell 7.5 per cent to 68¢ after proceeding to a capital call with backer LDA Capital of Los Angeles that dates back to a funding arrangement struck in 2020


----------



## Craton (Wednesday at 12:25 PM)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not on recent developments
> 
> BrainChip Holdings fell 7.5 per cent to 68¢ after proceeding to a capital call with backer LDA Capital of Los Angeles that dates back to a funding arrangement struck in 2020



Interesting reading the reasoning for the draw down as per this mornings ASX filing.

No doubt LDA Capital will turn a quick profit though.


----------



## farmerge (Wednesday at 5:15 PM)

Oh woe is me BRN falling fast in the last few days. Now I am looking at the wooden spoon tomorrow if this form keeps up. I still am a fervent believer in this mob, and do hold a reasonable number of shares. 
Not suggesting a buy or sell (but a buying spree would be nice)
As always DYOR


----------



## InsvestoBoy (Wednesday at 6:04 PM)

farmerge said:


> Oh woe is me BRN falling fast in the last few days. Now I am looking at the wooden spoon tomorrow if this form keeps up. I still am a fervent believer in this mob, and do hold a reasonable number of shares.
> Not suggesting a buy or sell (but a buying spree would be nice)
> As always DYOR




Hope you're right @farmerge and I am wrong, as one of my close friends parents has bought into this, but I believe BRN to be a 0.

They seem to have developed something but I'm still not convinced that it isn't just nothing wrapped up in buzzwords and fluff.

Anyone who has followed the timeline of this company, I am surprised isn't super skeptical. The way they ramp themselves, a lot of paid articles, high share issuance, CEO departure, etc etc is just the pattern of the countless ASX smallcaps that go to 0.

If there was anything real there, I believe they would have been snapped up long ago. Just looking at the top 20 holders, not a single tech company or potential customer is even holding a stake.

Again, hope I'm wrong, but to me BRN has always had the smell of a 0.


----------



## farmerge (Wednesday at 7:13 PM)

I definitely hope your surmising of BRN is wrong as I and that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror have been with it for some time. Still holding script but will be giving it a serious once over soon. Can't change treddlies now.


----------



## rcw1 (Wednesday at 7:57 PM)

farmerge said:


> I definitely hope your surmising of BRN is wrong as I and that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror have been with it for some time. Still holding script but will be giving it a serious once over soon. Can't change treddlies now.



Good evening farmerge,
irrespective you would have fast traded it 100 plus times past couple of years.  Some good coin made off the back of them trades no doubt. Sometimes, tis the way of the world, rightly or wrongly, one gets stuck with a stock that didn't quite play ball during the timings set aside. Beauty about things though there is always another stock to attack in meantime whilst ol mate get sold anyways, profit or not...  100%


Have a good one farmerge... and don't forget to send rcw1 that side of beef ha ha ha ha ha.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (Thursday at 12:22 AM)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening farmerge,
> irrespective you would have fast traded it 100 plus times past couple of years.  Some good coin made off the back of them trades no doubt. Sometimes, tis the way of the world, rightly or wrongly, one gets stuck with a stock that didn't quite play ball during the timings set aside. Beauty about things though there is always another stock to attack in meantime whilst ol mate get sold anyways, profit or not...  100%
> 
> 
> ...



Evening rcw1 Certainly have been trading BRN on a daily trade basis umpteen times and had plenty of wins. Still holding a couple of trades waiting for the golden goose to land.
Must admit the steer residing in the freezer is some of the best we have ever have. Apples and pears diet does the meat a world of good.Had a Y-bone a couple of nights ago


----------

